# En un dos por tres



## nicmizar

La entendí en una canción, pero creo que se utilice bastante con frecuencia. Mas o menos creo que se pueda traducir con _in un istante_, pero estoy buscando algo mas cercano.

Gracias de antemaño a todos!

Nic


----------



## Cecilio

nicmizar said:
			
		

> La entendí en una canción, pero creo que se utiliza con bastante frecuencia. Más o menos creo que se puede traducir con _in un istante_, pero estoy buscando algo más cercano (aproximado?).
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano a todos!
> 
> Nic



Ciao, nic. Ho corretto qualche errore nel tuo post (se ne vedi nel mio, prego corriggeli). Io direi che "en un dos por tres" significa "in un instante". Altre possibilità:

"En menos que canta un gallo"; "en un plis plas"; "en un santiamén".

Ci sono espressioni simili in tialiano?


----------



## Cecilio

Se me olvidaba otra: "en un periquete".


----------



## claudine2006

"In men che non si dica". Non si usa molto, ma il significato è lo stesso....


----------



## indigoio

Anche potrebbe essere _immediatamente_?

Qualche volta ho ascoltato: _En un santiamén_. L'avete ascoltato?


----------



## Ananas82

A me è venuto in mente:

"in un attimo", "in un baleno" (o "in un batti-baleno"), "in un secondo", "in una battuta di ciglia": l'ultima l'ho sentita solo nella mia zona, quindi credo che sia una forma colloquiale regionale.

Ciaoooo


----------



## claudine2006

Ananas82 said:


> A me è venuto in mente:
> 
> "in un attimo", "in un baleno" (o "in un batti-baleno"), "in un secondo", "in una battuta di ciglia": l'ultima l'ho sentita solo nella mia zona, quindi credo che sia una forma colloquiale regionale.
> 
> Ciaoooo


Non so di dove tu sia, ma "in un batter di ciglia" la conosco anch'io.


----------



## sabrinita85

Ananas82 said:


> "in una battuta di ciglia"


Qui a Roma si dice: "In un battito di ciglia"


----------



## Ananas82

claudine2006 said:


> Non so di dove tu sia, ma "in un batter di ciglia" la conosco anch'io.


 

Io sono pisana, ma quest'espressione non l'avevo mai sentita altrove. Mi diverte sapere che non è invece legata all'area toscana come io ero convinta che fosse!!!


----------



## nicmizar

Bella l'espressione "in un battito di ciglia" anche io la conoscevo, ma non mi era venuta in mente come traduzione di "en un dos por tres". Direi che si adatta bene alla traduzione di una bachata romantica che stavo facendo.
Grazie a tutti!


----------



## Cecilio

Ciao, nic. Cosa stai facendo, una bachata o una traduzione?... Una altra cosa: si dice la parola "bachata" in italiano? Sono populare là le canzoni, per esempio, di Juan Luis Guerra? "Me sube la bilirrubina", ecc.


----------



## claudine2006

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, nic. Cosa stai facendo, una bachata o una traduzione?... Una altra cosa: si dice la parola "bachata" in italiano? Sono popolari /conosciute là le canzoni, per esempio, di Juan Luis Guerra? "Me sube la bilirrubina", ecc.


Sta facendo una traduzione....a ritmo di bachata. La parola bachata resta invariata in italiano. Da qualche anno a questa parte c'è un boom di balli latinoamericani in Italia, cominciammo con la salsa ed il merengue, ma si vanno aggiungendo sempre nuovi ritmi. Si sono diffuse le scuole di danze caribiche e le serate dedicate a questi balli in pub e discoteche.


----------



## nicmizar

Estoy haciendo la traductión de la letra de una bachata por los usuarios de un forum que la han pedida!

Me preguntas si conozco el Merengue "Me sube la bilirrubina": por cierto!, lo conozco y lo bailo muy bien, y conozco inclusa su letra muy "curiosa"

Cuando el año pasado me fué en Andalucía (tierra querida!) me dí cuenta que estos meravillosos bailes caribeños están mucho mas difundidos en Italia de cuanto no lo sean en España, ¿es verdad?


----------



## claudine2006

nicmizar said:


> Estoy haciendo la traducción de la letra de una bachata para los usuarios de un forum que ma la han pedido.
> 
> Me preguntas si conozco el merengue "Me sube la bilirrubina": lo conozco y lo bailo muy bien, e incluso conozco su letra muy "curiosa".
> 
> Cuando el año pasado me fui a Andalucía (tierra querida!) me di cuenta que estos meravillosos bailes caribeños están mucho mas difundidos en Italia de cuanto no lo estén en España, ¿es verdad?


Sì, es verdad.


----------



## sabrinita85

nicmizar said:


> me di cuenta  que...


Non ci andrebbe un "*de*"?


----------



## nicmizar

Claudine2006 muchas gracias por tu ayuda!



sabrinita85 said:


> Non ci andrebbe un "*de*"?


 
Darse cuenta -> Yo me di cuenta... ¿no es correcto? 


Otra expresíon que se ser utilizada en Italiano es "in un battibaleno"


----------



## Cecilio

nicmizar said:


> Estoy haciendo la traducción de la letra de una bachata para los usuarios de un foro que la han pedido!
> 
> Me preguntas si conozco el Merengue "Me sube la bilirrubina": ¡Pues sí! (Otras posibilidades: Claro, por supuesto), lo conozco y lo bailo muy bien, y conozco incluso su letra muy "curiosa"
> 
> Cuando el año pasado me fui a Andalucía (tierra querida!) me di cuenta (de) que estos maravillosos bailes caribeños están mucho más difundidos en Italia que en España (o: más difundidos en Italia de lo que lo están en España; frase un poco forzada), ¿es verdad?



Hola, aquí tienes algunas correcciones sobre tu texto (algunas de las correcciones ya han aparecido antes; añado o sugiero otras).


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm, credo di avere problemi con la preposizione "de"...
io sapevo che ci andasse in frasi tipo "darse cuenta de que"...
ma forse devo aprire un nuvo topic.


----------



## TanoTano

sabrinita85 said:


> Uhm, credo di avere problemi con la preposizione "de"...
> io sapevo che ci andasse in frasi tipo "darse cuenta de que"...
> ma forse devo aprire un nuvo topic.


 
Forse questo puó esseri utile:

*dequeísmo *El objeto directo en forma de proposición sustantiva que sigue a verbos que indican pensamiento o expresión, como ACLARAR, AFIRMAR, CREER, DECIR, ESTIMAR, IMAGINAR, PENSAR, SUPONER y otros, se halla encabezado por la conjunción QUE y no por la construcción DE QUE. Se dirá pues: "ESTIMO QUE llegará mañana"; "CREEMOS QUE lo ha hecho"; "SUPONGO QUE ya lo sabes". Un modo práctico para evitar vacilaciones es simplificar la oración reemplazando la proposición por un pronombre (ESTO, AQUELLO, etc.), ya que en tales casos normalmente no se plantean dudas: "ESTIMO (QUE llegará mañana)" = "ESTIMO (ESTO)". Nótese que de reemplazarse por DE ESTO cambiaría el sentido de la expresión: "Estimo de esto" equivale a "Estimo acerca de esto". Otros verbos o frases verbales, por ejemplo ACORDARSE, ALEGRARSE, CONVENCERSE, ESTAR SEGURO, DARSE CUENTA, requieren necesariamente la construcción preposicional DE QUE: "ESTABA SEGURO DE QUE lo haría"; "NOS ACORDAMOS DE QUE es tu cumpleaños"; "SE DIO CUENTA DE QUE era mentira".


----------



## sabrinita85

TanoTano said:


> ACORDARSE, ALEGRARSE, CONVENCERSE, ESTAR SEGURO, *DARSE CUENTA, requieren necesariamente la construcción preposicional DE QUE:* "ESTABA SEGURO DE QUE lo haría"; "NOS ACORDAMOS DE QUE es tu cumpleaños"; "SE DIO CUENTA DE QUE era mentira".



Perfecto, miles de gracias


----------



## dalila

Cecilio said:


> Ciao, nic. Ho corretto qualche errore nel tuo post (se ne vedi nel mio, prego corriggeli). Io direi che "en un dos por tres" significa "in un instante". Altre possibilità:
> 
> "En menos que canta un gallo"; "en un plis plas"; "en un santiamén".
> 
> Ci sono espressioni simili in tialiano?


En italiano se dice también "in un quattro e quattr'otto" o "in un batter d'occhio"


----------



## sabrinita85

dalila said:


> "in un quattro e quattr'otto"


Io sapevo "in quattro e quattr'otto", senza _un_.


----------



## dalila

sabrinita85 said:


> Io sapevo "in quattro e quattr'otto", senza _un_.


Si, colpa dell'influenza dello spagnolo!!


----------

